# Elephant ear betta



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Is it a really betta or not? Pet Co has them but when I look them up online there is really no info on them.


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

They're really bettas, but they're a new type they tinkered up. There isn't too much info on them yet, far as I know(I only just discovered them a couple months ago myself). I did find a couple photos on google, but that's about it. LOL I have seen them though, they're pretty. I saw a pure white one, but I didn't get it because I know little about that type, being newer and all.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah. I saw a pearl color one at Pet Co which was gorgeous but it was $32 and like you I don't know much about them.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

They are just a Betta who has mutated pectoral fins so they grow extra big


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

I see them all the time in both of my petcos. I personally don't care for them.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Same care as any other variety of betta. I don't treat mine any differently, and he's doing great.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I think they are pretty! The boy in my avatar to the left was a big ear. I had him exactly one year then he died. He was probably 1 year and 4 months old. I don't know if he died young because of his new type or because of my newbie care.

He was a fast swimmer and no different than any other betta in personality.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow he is beautiful. I think I will just go get one.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

not the best picture, but my Hiccup is a big ear. :B









here's a better picture of one, though:

















i didn't think much of them at first. didn't like them at all, but i adore Hiccup, even if his pectoral fins aren't the biggest and are all shredded up. :3


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

O.O Wow! Those are freaking pretty. Yeah I want one now. I hope I can find a beautiful colored female.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

:B might have to order females from breeders. xD or, you could talk to the person who orders the fish at the pet store and ask them if they can get in some big ear females.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

There is one local pet store that sell bettas but only VT males.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

You can Google Dumbo betta and you might find more info on EEs and big eared bettas. I have 3 EEs, though Joven leans more towards just big eared then true EE. I would like to breed Hector at some point though if I could find a female as purple as he is. 

Hector, Jovan, Sebastian


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Super cute!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

my Hu


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

He is beautiful.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

EE's are pretty but when I went to get a new beta yesterday my boyfriend didn't like the EE's, claiming they looked "unnatural". I agree with this but they're just so cute! I left with a gorgeous red/salamander HMPK which I think has some EE genes because his pectorals are half red/half clear.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Aww. I think that's what make EE's pretty. It's just really different.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

those fins remind me of wings, especially with how they move them. They're so graceful and elegant. Definitely my favorite variety so far!


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

I went to PetCo today and only saw one EE there. He didn't look so good. I wish I could have saved him. He was a pretty dark blue with light blue fins.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

As he got older Phillip's "ears" did tend to split. :-(


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I am getting a female EE for my sorority  I am sooooo excited, she may be my first new girl  I have qt tanks set up and everything, about 4 so far. -dances around-


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

registereduser said:


> As he got older Phillip's "ears" did tend to split. :-(


Registereduser, not only is that one gorgeous EE, but an amazing photography job!! When are you coming over to take pictures like this of my horde?! lol


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks! My secret is photobucket editor. I sharpen up the pix and they look much better!:-D


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

LadyVictorian said:


> I am getting a female EE for my sorority  I am sooooo excited, she may be my first new girl  I have qt tanks set up and everything, about 4 so far. -dances around-


Where are you getting your EE from? The only place that sells EE's is a PetCo that is an hour and a half away from my town and they only sell males. Louisiana isn't big on bettas.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Registereduser that is awesome! I wish I could both get my fish to pose like that and take such good pics!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

registereduser said:


> As he got older Phillip's "ears" did tend to split. :-(


Wow, that is such a beautiful betta. I want an EE so bad.


----------



## MannyTRD (Feb 17, 2013)

WOW !! beta genetics are infinite !!


----------



## Kels (Feb 21, 2013)

at my LPS they are called dumbo ears! i saw a white one i just love, Thinking about getting a divider for my 10g.

Is it a bad idea to keep two males in a diveded 10g, wouldnt wanna them in an agro state 24/7


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

LadyVictorian said:


> I am getting a female EE for my sorority  I am sooooo excited, she may be my first new girl  I have qt tanks set up and everything, about 4 so far. -dances around-


I've never seen an EE girl, none the less, hear of one. We need pics once you get her!


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Crowntails said:


> I've never seen an EE girl, none the less, hear of one. We need pics once you get her!



If you get thew chance check ou the breeding section of the forums. There are a few pictures of female EEs posted there. I know a few members here have some extraordinary look female EEs.


----------

